# Départ positif



## amandinezoe (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Je partage avec vous,

D’abord j’ai bossé qu'hier : A est parti en vacances avant mes vacances, B ses PE sont partis en grands w-end, D chez les G. parents.

Je reprends mes loulous que la sem prochaine et hop je serais en VC

Hier je suis très touchée par des mots sympa « nous vous remercions pour l’accompagnement de notre enfant et le bonheur et le partage que vous avez su apporter à A » avec cette famille je finirai mon contrat le 1er /09.  

2ème famille m’a offert la semaine dernière un joli broche « meilleure nounou » ça me touche, les 2 familles sont vraiment chouettes 

Et vous : avez-vous des retours positifs de votre départ des petits ?


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Juillet 2022)

amandinezoe a dit: 


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
> 
> Je partage avec vous,
> 
> ...


Oui, et ça fait plaisir ... c’est un minimum je trouve.


----------



## Petuche (17 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour Chantou, oui c'est très souvent... dernièrement une petite, alors les PE m'ont offert du chocolat en forme de coeur, des macarons, un dessin de N avec un petit mot de remerciement. Et là je reçois des petites photos.... c'est vrai que ça fait plaisir. Certains PE se rende compte du travail  que l'on fourni pour que leur loulou soit bien. Et c'est de ces parents qu'il faut se souvenir.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (17 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 

Le mois prochain sa fera 4 ans que je travail avec les mêmes familles et chaque grande vacances et a Noël j ai un cadeau.
Un cadeau que j adore qu une maman me fait a chaque grande vacances c est un album photo fait par internet ou elle reprend en partie  ce qu on a fait  durant l année via les photos que je lui ai envoyé


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Juillet 2022)

Pour info j’ai trouvé quelques posts dont celui-ci dans « message sans réponse »


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Juillet 2022)

Sandrine2572 a dit: 


> Bonjour
> 
> Le mois prochain sa fera 4 ans que je travail avec les mêmes familles et chaque grande vacances et a Noël j ai un cadeau.
> Un cadeau que j adore qu une maman me fait a chaque grande vacances c est un album photo fait par internet ou elle reprend en partie  ce qu on a fait  durant l année via les photos que je lui ai envoyé


J’ai eu ça aussi, ça m’avait bcp touchée et même 2 années de suite de son enfant. C’est d'ailleurs cette maman qui m’avait fait livrer un beau bouquet de fleurs sur mon lieu de vacances (résidence secondaire) elle s'était mise même à enquêter pour avoir mon adresse donc encore + agréablement surprise. Incroyable... 1ère fois que l’on me faisait ça.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (17 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> J’ai eu ça aussi, ça m’avait bcp touchée et même 2 années de suite de son enfant. C’est d'ailleurs cette maman qui m’avait fait livrer un beau bouquet de fleurs sur mon lieu de vacances (résidence secondaire) elle s'était mise même à enquêter pour avoir mon adresse donc encore + agréablement surprise. Incroyable... 1ère fois que l’on me faisait ça.


Te faire livrer des fleurs sur ton lieu de  vacances c est clair que c est très touchant . Il y a des PE vraiment gentille et reconnaissant de notre travail . Il y a peu de temps c était mon anniversaire un de mes petits loulous est arrivée avec un gros bouquet de fleurs  il était tout content est fière de me l offrir et moi super toucher de cette attention


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Juillet 2022)

Oui j’ai trouvé ça incroyable. En + la fleuriste un coup de bol la seule où je suis donc « un peu facile » et pas loin de chez moi. Mais bon chapeau quand même car il fallait y penser. 

Quand je pense à des parents qui me contacte par le site très connu, ne réfléchissent pas bcp de la manière pour trouver une AM … ne veulent pas payer le téléphone 08xxxxxx 

Il y en a qui réfléchissent quand même 

Une fois une m’a laissé un message dans ma boîte aux lettres pour que je la contacte, une autre a réfléchi et m’a trouvé sur le net etc 

Donc ces parents là me plaisent quand ils cherchent à me trouver en réfléchissant.

Perso c’est ce que je ferai


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Juillet 2022)

Ah oui très sympa Sandrine des parents comme ça.

Une fois pour la fête des AM je ne savais pas à l’époque que ça existait. C’est cette maman qui me l’appris.


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Juillet 2022)

Sandrine2572 a dit: 


> Bonjour
> 
> Le mois prochain sa fera 4 ans que je travail avec les mêmes familles et chaque grande vacances et a Noël j ai un cadeau.
> Un cadeau que j adore qu une maman me fait a chaque grande vacances c est un album photo fait par internet ou elle reprend en partie  ce qu on a fait  durant l année via les photos que je lui ai envoyé


Ils sont superbes ces albums perso je les fais pour chaque retour de vacances !


----------



## Sandrine2572 (17 Juillet 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Ils sont superbes ces albums perso je les fais pour chaque retour de vacances !


Oui trop beau et des supers souvenirs


----------

